

Motorola Atrix = Palm Foleo? - snoldak924

Anyone remember the Foleo?  Seems to have come 4 years too early.
======
phlux
Five years ago I met with some people from google and some then colleagues of
mine. I was trying to recruit developers to make then, what today is the
Atrix.

Specifically - I had spec'd up a dist of linux that would work the way the
Atrix claims to today... it was based on a kiosk computing design white paper
I wrote in 2002...

I couldn't convince anyone at the time with my main premise which was that
going forward 100% of our digital identity would be carried in the phone.

The problem that the current implementations of such systems have is that they
are being driving by the wrong organizations - Carriers and Handset
Manufacturers... the parties with the least innovation incentive. The ONLY
incentive ANY of these companies have is incremental profit.

